
AV1 Bitstream Analyzer - cpeterso
https://medium.com/@mbebenita/av1-bitstream-analyzer-d25f1c27072b
======
rijoja
A 25% improvement over h.265 is surely impressive and having the cloud
computing alternative buys them a lot of computing power. I'm sure that it's
possible to brute force your way to a lot of optimizations, so due to this
there will be a lot of improvement still.

However if the AV1 codec will be a success depends on hardware support as
always. How well supported is VP9 which this is based on? And also how well
has google kept the VP9 codec stable. If there are a lot of variations on the
format that might lead to problems.

